# Tapping On Glass



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I keep my black Rhom at work... and I swear if one more person taps on his goddamn house im going to take him out and hold him by the tail and let him bite their frickin nose off. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

I would put a sign on his tank to NOT TAP THE GOD DAMN GLASS!! Idiots I tell ya. Have you ever been under water and tapped two rocks together?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Its soooo loud underwater! My little feller was just today showing signs of him calming down from me changing his tanks a few days ago. I swapped out his 37 tall for a 40g breeder and put some fake swampy looking plants and deco in with new tahitian moon sand. It looks really sweet but he has been hiding since I changed it up on him. So today I see him looking like hes enjoying the crap out of his tank, by cruising around in figure eights and.... some asswad taps on his glass right as he got next to him to check him out. Hes been back in the back corner for about an hour since.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idiots won't care there's a sign on it. They'll do it anyways.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Idiots won't care there's a sign on it. They'll do it anyways.


I agree, but it might work for the rest that would have tapped


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't get a whole lot of traffic around my tanks, but I really don't think I've ever seen an adult tap on 'em.
Kids... yeah, but not adults.

I thought it was known by just about everybody that ya don't tap on aquariums...

Yeah, I'd put a sign on it fer sher.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

if you tap the glass on the tank with my Mac's in it they attack the glass. The kids think its great but me not so much..lol


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I tap on my tanks all the time. Gets them used to noise and people. I think it makes them less skittish. That's just my opinion though. Don't get me wrong. When I do it to my own tank it's fine. If somebody else does it, it would piss me off too.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Hang a baseball bat above your tank and a "do not tap on glass" directly beneath it. Perhaps the air heads will clue in.
Probably not, and it may draw negative attention your way, nevermind.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

what about just not keeping it at work. Cant tap on what they cant touch.People are always going to push something or do something that u dont want them to do.


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

ksls said:


> I would put a sign on his tank to NOT TAP THE GOD DAMN GLASS!! Idiots I tell ya. Have you ever been under water and tapped two rocks together?


hell yeah! thats loud


----------



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

I wouldn't trust people with my piranha at work. They would be like "oh cool a piranha," and throw god knows what in the tank.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Luckily I don't have to worry about people tapping on the glass around here, but I do like to snap my fingers a few times or shake the pellet jar in front of them. They are "trained" to not be afraid because they know they usually get fed. Years ago though, I had 2 reds in a 45 gallon, and it seemed like my roommates' idiot friends were always screwing with them. I flipped my lid when I came home to bottlecaps in the tank, made it clear that I would start kicking ass if anyone so much as touched the tank after that. Some people are really stupid, but kids usually just don't know any better. You have to lay down the law quick if it is a problem. First thing all children entering our house hear is "Do not touch the tanks!"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That should be last thing a parent tells a kid before they go into a Lfs also. Mine know better but I give em a reminder anyhow.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Criley said:


> *I keep my black Rhom at work*... and I swear if one more person taps on his goddamn house im going to take him out and hold him by the tail and let him bite their frickin nose off. Anyone else have this problem?


^^^^ Coolest part of this entire thread!!!!

I'd kill to keep a rhom in my office at work.


----------

